# Laparoscopic sigmoid colon loop colostomy



## Lyndapolk

Please help me code this.   I am not sure if I should use the unlisted Lap code 44238 or 44188 Lap colostomy.  



> After the port, a 5 mm 30 degree scope was advanced and under direct visual guidance, a right lower quadrant 12 mm port was positioned and a right upper quadrant 5 mm port placed.  With all of these ports now in position, the patient was rotated
> to the right.  The adhesions of the sigmoid colon were sharply divided.  The
> colon was mobilized into the retroperitoneum.  It was then sufficiently lax
> that  it approached the abdominal wall quite easily.  At this point, spinal
> needle confirmed the location of the lateral rectus border or the lateral
> aspect rectus compartment.  At this point, the skin and subcutaneous tissue was
> resected down to fascia.  A longitudinal incision in the anterior rectus sheath
> completed.  The posterior rectus sheath entered.  The colostomy was brought
> through this.  Approximately 4.5 to 5 cm diameter incision with the loop
> brought up.  A bar was placed underneath the colostomy and sutured in position.


----------



## cwpierce

44188 is what you want.


----------

